# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Umbilical hernia

## 1beardedalpha

Just had it . Is this a quick recovery ?

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1beardedalpha

5 hours post surgery. Stomach is tight at the belly button . Kinda hurts walking . Went pee no problem . Not sure if I'll be able to wipe my ass tomorrow. They sent me home with norco , 16 tabs . . Just a lil nausea from dilodin 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

Ah brother, some advice: put a couple of those pain pills on the night stand when you go to bed. If it is like my recovery, you will need one in the overnight, and one in the morning to get out of bed. Right now, the surgical pain meds probably have you thinking "hey, this ain't so bad!".... That's the surgery meds talking. The day after is the murf...

----------


## Cylon357

BTW, here is way and I mean WAY more info than you could want about a procedure, but maybe some of it will be helpful.

https://forums.steroid.com/blogs/cyl...air-intro.html

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> Ah brother, some advice: put a couple of those pain pills on the night stand when you go to bed. If it is like my recovery, you will need one in the overnight, and one in the morning to get out of bed. Right now, the surgical pain meds probably have you thinking "hey, this ain't so bad!".... That's the surgery meds talking. The day after is the murf...


I'm sleeping in a recliner ..I tried laying in bed to get in bed and felt it pulling and was like nope . Not good . I downed 2 Norco since 4pm
Overall I'm not bruised much just around beyond button and the incision is small 
Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> BTW, here is way and I mean WAY more info than you could want about a procedure, but maybe some of it will be helpful.
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/blogs/cyl...air-intro.html


I I've got a question. If cortisol is supposed to heal u . Would I want to lower it after surgery by say taking tongkat ali or arimistane? Should I wait to take these ?

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

> I I've got a question. If cortisol is supposed to heal u . Would I want to lower it after surgery by say taking tongkat ali or arimistane? Should I wait to take these ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


Good question. Logically, your reasoning sounds valid, but I'm not an expert in this area. I would think that BPC-157, TB-500, and one (or more) of the GHRPs / HGH / IGF-1 LR3 would be of benefit. No need to inject near the site, IMO, just anywhere sub-q would be OK. Personally, I like tongkat ali and keep it in the rotation. Arimistane is one of those things I try to use very little of, and rarely at that. What I have is a legit, beat your estrogen into the ground if you use the doses they recommend on the bottle AI.

Something I can't remember if I covered in my blog is... how to put this delicately? Hmm, I know: "busting a nut". That hurt almost as much as sneezing did. Weird as [email protected] all, but there you have it. Right in the same spots sneezing hurt in, namely anywhere they went through the abdominal wall.

Edit to add: "(or more)" of the GHRPs.

----------


## 1beardedalpha

Update in about 9 hours it will be one week . I am walking much better . I am out of pain pills and the only thing that still hurts is my belly button. That gets better after each shower. The Constipation has subsided , thank God. That was my biggest problem besides not being able to cough because of pain .

I use stool softeners for a couple days which didn't help. I used magnesium citrate and taco bell which finally helped on Wednesday. I've lost about 13 pounds since pooping on Wednesday. I am only 0.7 pounds heavier than last Friday.

I can kinda bend over and I can walk around the house . I'll be going for a walk Saturday or Sunday with my gf as a precaution. 

I feel by Monday I will be 100% and can tip a prius.

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## lovbyts

I dont remember how long it took mine to heal, I was 6 mo old. Surgery #1 out of about 30. lol

----------


## Cylon357

> Update in about 9 hours it will be one week . I am walking much better . I am out of pain pills and the only thing that still hurts is my belly button. That gets better after each shower. The Constipation has subsided , thank God. That was my biggest problem besides not being able to cough because of pain .
> 
> I use stool softeners for a couple days which didn't help. I used magnesium citrate and taco bell which finally helped on Wednesday. I've lost about 13 pounds since pooping on Wednesday. I am only 0.7 pounds heavier than last Friday.
> 
> I can kinda bend over and I can walk around the house . I'll be going for a walk Saturday or Sunday with my gf as a precaution. 
> 
> *I feel by Monday I will be 100% and can tip a prius.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


If they did the procedure laproscopically, and unless you have Wolverine's healing ability, you almost certainly will not be 100% in 10 days. Ease back, listen to the doc, etc. 

Mine was done laproscopically, and took several weeks to heal back properly. If they didn't go laproscopic, I can't speak from personal experience. 10 days seems like an awful quick recovery though.

----------


## 1beardedalpha

> If they did the procedure laproscopically, and unless you have Wolverine's healing ability, you almost certainly will not be 100% in 10 days. Ease back, listen to the doc, etc. 
> 
> Mine was done laproscopically, and took several weeks to heal back properly. If they didn't go laproscopic, I can't speak from personal experience. 10 days seems like an awful quick recovery though.


I feel like I'll be good for a walk Monday to the gas station ( 1 mile total trip ) 
I'm going nuts sitting..I'm not a sit still guy. I'm a move every minute I'm awake guy 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lloydprodo

So my one month old has an umbilical hernia does anyone knows how long it takes to get normal or Has anyone had this situation before,my doctor dosnt seems to be worried but i am..

----------

